# No mention of 6 gap on here?



## nyvram (Apr 11, 2002)

What the heck guys. I'll be there and barbie is BACK on the bike! you can't miss me.


----------



## tconrady (May 1, 2007)

I'm out this year...first year I've missed it in 7 years. I've got to get the house ready and other preparations handled for 24 Hours of Booty next weekend. I've got about 8 people invading my humble abode.

I had to run over to the next county to get something tonight and it was killing me seeing all the vehicles with bikes heading towards Dahlonega. Looks like the weather is gonna be awesome this year!


----------



## nyvram (Apr 11, 2002)

what a blast 6 gap was. even more fun is comparing our climbs on strava.

good stuff. i plan to be back next year.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

A club I often ride with sent a group. Glad to hear it was a blast. I couldn't make the time this year.


----------



## Comer (Jan 13, 2009)

I was there, great weather, great ride and weekend with friends.


----------



## bad gas (Sep 14, 2011)

Is there a website where results/times are posted? I have a few friends I'd like to check on.


----------



## nyvram (Apr 11, 2002)

not sure about the 'official' record..but check strava..

Bike Ride Profile | 6 Gap Century near Dahlonega | Times and Records | Strava

thats my file but click on any of the climb segments and you'll see close to 100 people who also uploaded their data.

soon strava (or its successor) will replace the antiquated timing chips and ride organizer websites. 

also check out my ride report and pics from 6 gap

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/general-cycling-discussion/ride-report-6-gap-century-262433.html


----------

